# BBO: R & S - FX Strings & Woodwinds



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

There are two things you can never have enough of: Big Bang Orchestra and - more FX libraries.
All the better if both coincide, in this case today's releaseof our

 Big Bang Orchestra: Regulus and
 Big Bang Orchestra: Solaris

Add that special something to your compositions, from spherical surfaces and pulsating patterns to clusters, runs and arpeggios.

BBO: Regulus adds a 50 piece FX string ensemble to your arsenal, as usual with multiple mics and tons of mixing presets to give you a head start when adding these special effects to your mix. 
If you can't get enought of these sounds - the Synchron FX Strings I will add more then double the content. 
Best of all: You will profit from a great discount price!


BBO: Solaris adds 8 low and 10 high woodwind player to your template, including

High Woodwinds: sustains, octave runs including different modes (major, minor, Dorian, Phrygian, ...), Arpeggios up, down and cross in different variations (major, minor, dominant 7, ...)
Low Woodwinds: Regular and cluster of different kind of short, long and dynamic notes as well as flutter-tongues.

The runs can be stopped at any note, and with a little editing in the the Synchron Player you can also start it at any note.
And don't forget our time-stretching feature, which allows you to tempo-sync the runs to the tempo of your arrangements!

Spice up your work and get these BBO installments:

BBO: Regulus € 135 (regular: €195)
BBO: Solaris € 65 (regular: €95

Check out the audio demos here and here, and let me know what you think! 

(If you are already proud owner of the Synchron FX Strings I you will not get any new articulations with BBO: Regulus.)


----------



## holywilly (Oct 7, 2020)

Both are truly amazing! With all the mics available, BBO series are one of the best scoring tools in the market! I’ll be getting both!

@Ben, is Regulus the slim down version from Synchron FX Strings I?


----------



## Beans (Oct 7, 2020)

holywilly said:


> is Regulus the slim down version from Synchron FX Strings I?



50 seconds in the video, seems to answer "yes."


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

holywilly said:


> @Ben, is Regulus the slim down version from Synchron FX Strings I?


Yes. Synchron FX Strings I contains more then double the articulations.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 7, 2020)

Incredibly well done. With quality like that, a lot less room for the competition!


----------



## JonS (Oct 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> There are two things you can never have enough of: Big Bang Orchestra and - more FX libraries.
> All the better if both coincide, in this case today's releaseof our
> 
> Big Bang Orchestra: Regulus and
> ...



BBO: Regulus and Solaris sound fantastic!! Well done!!


----------



## Frederick (Oct 7, 2020)

BBO: Regulus is a smaller version of Synchron FX Strings 1 and there will be an upgrade path? Sold!

BBO: Solaris - I like the low clusters a lot! Not sure if I have a use case for the high woodwind ensemble runs in mock-ups. I'm also wondering if this library goes well with the Sychronized Woodwinds... The price is excellent though, but I still have to think about this one.


----------



## Eric G (Oct 7, 2020)

Instabuy on Both and I have String FX 1: I am a completionist so have to get Regulus anyway.

Did you catch: "Only 7 letters to go until Z"? Woah!


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

Eric G said:


> Did you catch: "Only 7 letters to go until Z"? Woah!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 7, 2020)

With the winds can you create 2 octave runs?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 7, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> With the winds can you create 2 octave runs?


I was wondering that too. And also just 4-5 note runs?


----------



## ptram (Oct 7, 2020)

This release is really scaring! (And this is not a negative critique…)

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Oct 7, 2020)

Maybe I've missed it in the introductory video, but is time stretching also available for Regulus? I would find it indispensable for, for example, make a glissando match a musical duration.

Paolo


----------



## easyrider (Oct 7, 2020)

Is there an option to buy all the Big Band Ochestra asa collection?


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> With the winds can you create 2 octave runs?


Yes, as long as it is in range. Jsut time the second run directly after the first one ends.



jamwerks said:


> And also just 4-5 note runs?


Just use the "Cut release" patch and and the MIDI-note earlier.



ptram said:


> Maybe I've missed it in the introductory video, but is time stretching also available for Regulus? I would find it indispensable for, for example, make a glissando match a musical duration.


Of course you can use the Synchron Player's Time-Stretching feature!


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Is there an option to buy all the Big Band Ochestra asa collection?


There probably will be an buy option at some point. But if there will be a collection discount it will not be as good as the introductory discounts


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

@Ben , 

Does Synchron Strings FX1 contain the String FX that Regulus has ? or they complement each other ?


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @Ben ,
> 
> Does Synchron Strings FX1 contain the String FX that Regulus has ? or they complement each other ?





Ben said:


> (If you are already proud owner of the Synchron FX Strings I you will not get any new articulations with BBO: Regulus.)


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I don't own either one, but I'm trying to decide if I was to buy some of your Synchon Strings FX, which one to get, Regulus, or Synchron FX1, just wanted to double check on this detail.


----------



## ptram (Oct 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Does Synchron Strings FX1 contain the String FX that Regulus has ? or they complement each other ?



By comparing the manuals, it seems to me that Regulus is a reduced set of FX Strings I. What is missing is all the Spherical Chord Texture section, the half-tremolo bowing style, the slow glissandos, the stepped-slides.

Also missing are some of the xfade presets, but you can build your own as you like.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I don't own either one, but I'm trying to decide if I was to buy some of your Synchon Strings FX, which one to get, Regulus, or Synchron FX1, just wanted to double check on this detail.


BBO: R contains parts of the FX Strings (same content, no changes), but Synchron FX Strings I more then double the content.
There will be upgrade prices, but I the FX Strings are on sale as well right now - so it might be a good idea to check them out (at this point I'm not going to mention the 14-days return policy  ).
I would recommend the Full Library - the additional mics are very usefull with this kind of content.


----------



## ptram (Oct 7, 2020)

Downloading the license for Solaris. But I got Sirius, instead. Very stockhausenian!

Paolo


----------



## Germain B (Oct 7, 2020)

Whow, this is crazy !... Those woodwinds..... I wish I could go full VSL one day...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> BBO: R contains parts of the FX Strings (same content, no changes), but Synchron FX Strings I more then double the content.
> There will be upgrade prices, but I the FX Strings are on sale as well right now - so it might be a good idea to check them out (at this point I'm not going to mention the 14-days return policy  ).
> I would recommend the Full Library - the additional mics are very usefull with this kind of content.



Thanks for the helpful feedback.

I have both Synchron Strings I (Full version.) but uninstalled it, and Synchron Strings Pro (FULL) which is installed so far loving this library. I might get the Synchron Strings FX Strings I, which would be a great complement to Synch. Strings Pro (Full). I will check them out in detail when I have some time to dedicate to that.


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

ptram said:


> Downloading the license for Solaris. But I got Sirius, instead. Very stockhausenian!


Sirius was the work-in-progress name. Looks like the eLicenser database was not updated yet


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 7, 2020)

So my guess in the upper winds if it falls out of range for the clarinets though the flutes could continue it stops at the highest clarinet note.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 7, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Is there an option to buy all the Big Band Orchestra as a collection?



..... and hopefully credit past purchases in outstanding manner as SFA has done for long time ! 
Have several BBO Libs since beginning thru Andromeda, but various factors have now created large gap to catchup. This is now affecting decisions to add new BBO Intros, with 'gap' cost unknown.
Catchup Collections, crediting past purchases would be fine move for VSL .... maybe at BlkFri period ?


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> So my guess in the upper winds if it falls out of range for the clarinets though the flutes could continue it stops at the highest clarinet note.


You can look up the ranges here: https://www.vsl.info/instruments/bbo/bbo-s


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> Sirius was the work-in-progress name. Looks like the eLicenser database was not updated yet



You only changed it to Solaris because you saw me guessing Sirius!


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> You only changed it to Solaris because you saw me guessing Sirius!


Of course, I can't let you win 
But seriously, we have to register the names quite early, and sometimes we decide to rename it later to better reflect the content. (and no, I'm not involved in naming the libraries)


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 7, 2020)

So, just to make it perfectly clear, if you already own Synchron FX Strings I, there's no point at all to getting Regulus, correct?


----------



## JonS (Oct 7, 2020)

I was going to choose Regulus and then said to myself, they will never choose Regulus as a name!! Where’s the freezing cold dunk booth?


----------



## Beans (Oct 7, 2020)

JonS said:


> I was going to choose Regulus and then said to myself, they will never choose Regulus as a name!! Where’s the freezing cold dunk booth?



Barring legal issues, I really don't understand why Rigel wasn't the name for their FX Woodwinds release. Rigel is even in the Orion constellation.

Orion. Their *Woodwinds Sections *release.

Come on.


----------



## method1 (Oct 7, 2020)

I was hoping for BBO Rygar, 8-bit sounds recorded on the Synchron stage!


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

Lee Blaske said:


> So, just to make it perfectly clear, if you already own Synchron FX Strings I, there's no point at all to getting Regulus, correct?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 7, 2020)

Beans said:


> Barring legal issues, I really don't understand why Rigel wasn't the name for their FX Woodwinds release. Rigel is even in the Orion constellation.
> 
> Orion. Their *Woodwinds Sections *release.
> 
> Come on.


I thought for sure they would do Saturn and Rhea...which is the planet and one of its moons. Made sense to me.. LOL


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 7, 2020)

Ben, will there be some woodwinds-only or woodwinds-focused demos added at some point? I felt the strings, while lovely, completely overpowered all of the audio demos, so was unable to reach a decision on buying Solaris tonight.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 8, 2020)

BBO Solaris is 100% fresh new recordings?

It's hard to know what is what listening to the demos.


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Ben, will there be some woodwinds-only or woodwinds-focused demos added at some point? I felt the strings, while lovely, completely overpowered all of the audio demos, so was unable to reach a decision on buying Solaris tonight.


I think so (I'm still catching up after my vacation).


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> BBO Solaris is 100% fresh new recordings?


Yes.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 8, 2020)

Ben, I just noticed that the BBO modules all have "starter edition" below their name in the price box to the left. Has this been changed recently or is it just me not having noticed this before?


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Ben, I just noticed that the BBO modules all have "starter edition" below their name in the price box to the left. Has this been changed recently or is it just me not having noticed this before?


This is a mistake on our website, will be fixed soon.
With the exception of the free Big Bang Orchestra these libraries are not "Starter Editions"


----------



## JonS (Oct 9, 2020)

Eric G said:


> Instabuy on Both and I have String FX 1: I am a completionist so have to get Regulus anyway.
> 
> Did you catch: "Only 7 letters to go until Z"? Woah!


Who says they will stop at Z? They may just keep cranking these out.


----------



## ptram (Oct 9, 2020)

JonS said:


> Who says they will stop at Z?


There are a lot of different alphabets around...

Paolo


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 9, 2020)

Interesting, I just now noticed the comments about the full library for FX Strings I, which somehow I had always thought was just a Standard Edition. If it's on sale now, I'll have to check that out, and then hopefully there will be woodwinds-only demos for Saturn soon.

UPDATE: Taken care of, and quite cheap to complete the pack. Not sure how I missed this earlier, but it's good that FX Strings and the full pack upgrade are on sale at this time.


----------



## ptram (Oct 9, 2020)

Something I find missing, from these new releases? High woodwinds FX. We had runs and arpeggios, but not the same amount of FX we had for strings.

Also, low woodwinds and low brass have clusters, but not more. And cluster would not be too bad, for high woodwinds. Four flutes, and they only play in unison. I like, woodwind clusters!

Maybe the next title? Multiphonics, wind noise, ftzg where missing, bamboo sounds, harmonics – all great techniques that are not necessarily confined to the most experimental avant-garde, but can offer a richer palette to any genre.

Paolo


----------



## JonS (Oct 9, 2020)

ptram said:


> Something I find missing, from these new releases? High woodwinds FX. We had runs and arpeggios, but not the same amount of FX we had for strings.
> 
> Also, low woodwinds and low brass have clusters, but not more. And cluster would not be too bad, for high woodwinds. Four flutes, and they only play in unison. I like, woodwind clusters!
> 
> ...


BBO Regulus and Solaris both have a lot of great content. I will be using both of them.


----------



## Oliver (Oct 9, 2020)

downloaded both libraries two days ago and they do sound fantastic!
Great new textural sounds, very nice playability...
top!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 9, 2020)

Just added Regulus to my template. Wonderful stuff, but sometimes on the quiet side. Is there a way to make it sound louder, besides boosting velocity in the inspector?

I know that the BBO libraries were programmed to sound right with each other in a mix without doing nothing, but this is NOT the way most people will use them.


----------



## ptram (Oct 10, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Just added Regulus to my template. Wonderful stuff, but sometimes on the quiet side.



Compared to other orchestral FX libraries, Regulus (like Black Eye) also contains the soft side. This is very rare, since many libraries only consider the immediate impact. Here, there is textural material, that can be used in a wide range of situations.

Louder sounds are in some patches (like the clusters), but maximum impact can be achieved by layering more notes. There is never the immediate "scream" from a single key press, and one has to build it as the result of building chords.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Oct 10, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Just added Regulus to my template. Wonderful stuff, but sometimes on the quiet side. Is there a way to make it sound louder, besides boosting velocity in the inspector?


Increase the master volume of the instance.


----------



## Ben (Oct 10, 2020)

BBO: Regulus Walkthrough Part 1 is here:


----------



## markleake (Oct 10, 2020)

Awesome, I've been waiting for the walkthroughs.


----------



## afalke (Oct 10, 2020)

JonS said:


> Who says they will stop at Z? They may just keep cranking these out.



Did you stare at Excel spreadsheets for too long?  If they publish an "Aaron" or such, I am out.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 10, 2020)

Oh man, after watching the Regulus walkthrough, I’m highly interested in getting Synchron FX Strings I.

I’ve been spending too much on libraries, especially in VSL, but can’t resist the deal.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought the Synchron Strings FX Library some time ago. It’s very good indeed. I’m going to upgrade to the full version before the offer ends.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 10, 2020)

Too bad the walkthru didn't even get thru half of the articulations in the 24 minutes allotted. 

.


----------



## Ben (Oct 10, 2020)

Here is part 2:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 10, 2020)

Ben said:


> Here is part 2:



Very well then!

.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 12, 2020)

@Ben - the low woodwinds articulations of Solaris include short, long, espressivo and dynamics articulations which seem to mirror those of the Neptune Tutti Winds. Are these the same samples?


----------



## Ben (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> @Ben - the low woodwinds articulations of Solaris include short, long, espressivo and dynamics articulations which seem to mirror those of the Neptune Tutti Winds. Are these the same samples?


As far as I know these are new recordings.
(sorry, I've been on vacation during the final preparations of these two BBOs, and I had not the time to check these out myself yet)


----------



## JonS (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> @Ben - the low woodwinds articulations of Solaris include short, long, espressivo and dynamics articulations which seem to mirror those of the Neptune Tutti Winds. Are these the same samples?


Solaris has much lower woodwind instruments than Neptune.

Solaris: The *Low Winds* section consists of an ensemble of three contrabassoons, two bassoons, one contrabass clarinet and two bass clarinets.

Neptune: The *Low Winds* section consists of one contrabassoon, two bassoons, one bass clarinet and two clarinets.


----------



## bsntn99 (Oct 13, 2020)

@Ben, did VSL stop offering the 30 day demos on these? I was hoping to try these out before making a decision. I'm outside the euro zone, so the 14 day refund policy still incurs non-refundable costs for me.


----------



## Ben (Oct 13, 2020)

bsntn99 said:


> @Ben, did VSL stop offering the 30 day demos on these? I was hoping to try these out before making a decision. I'm outside the euro zone, so the 14 day refund policy still incurs non-refundable costs for me.


I don't know if we can offer a 30 days demo of these two BBO libraries this month.
Because of the high interest in our new Synchron Strings the download servers are currently under heavy load, and of course we have to prioritise paying customers.


----------



## bsntn99 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks for the reply and understandable. It would be helpful if you could list the actual sample content in these like you do for Synchron Strings Pro and other libraries if you cannot offer trials.


----------



## Ben (Oct 13, 2020)

bsntn99 said:


> Thanks for the reply and understandable. It would be helpful if you could list the actual sample content in these like you do for Synchron Strings Pro and other libraries if you cannot offer trials.


You can see it here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Solaris#!Sample_Content
and here: https://www.vsl.info/instruments/bbo/bbo-s


----------



## bsntn99 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks, but I was looking for actual patch content, not presets. I already read the manual and articulations, but wanted to see something like you have for SSPro, an actual sample list like at the bottom of this page:






SYNCHRON Strings Pro | VSL - Instruments







www.vsl.info


----------



## ptram (Oct 20, 2020)

ptram said:


> Something I find missing, from these new releases? High woodwinds FX ... cluster would not be too bad, for high woodwinds. Four flutes, and they only play in unison. I like, woodwind clusters!



On a second though, I understand the choice. High woodwind FX are already in Black Eye, if you isolate the Woodwinds mics. Contrabass woodwinds were not available, and now they are.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2020)

Our Synchron Strings Pro are in the center of attention right now, but let’s not forget that our BBO: Regulus - FX Strings will complement those strings perfectly, and add a super special touch to your arrangements.
Additionally, you should give the super-useful BBO: Solaris - FX Woodwinds a whirl, while you’re at it.



https://www.vsl.co.at/bbo_map



If you did not get these yet, now is a good time to check these out!


----------

